# Old and New



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Here's my old and new bikes--I'm not sure how to place the text and pictures, so I'll put it all here--first is my old corsa, next is a detail of the old bottom bracket shell with the slot for the cables, the picture may not show where the cables have worn through so much we added a plasic cable guide, which comes standard on the new MX Leader, next is a detail of the dropout on the drive side, note the rust through where the paint has been sanded off and maybe you can see where the campy dropout has been word hardened by years of repeated clampings to the point where most wheels slip in the dropout, next is the new MX leader, next shows the nice new cable guides, and finally the bottom bracket, note the oval shaped tubing. That's it.
The new MXL is quite similar to the 12 year old corsa, except it has longer seat and head tube, cable guide under BB, no more chain hanger peg (boo) and nifty STI cable managers (yea).


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*in the words of napoleon Dynamite*

Lucky.

enjoy

atp


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*there's a vintage 59 on ebay*

and a frame in 60 in case you need to retire the old Corsa.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

No, that would make about six bikes, though I did sell the stupid fixed gear. I'll ride the corsa until it breaks, then I'll rationalize an old Merckx as a "winter bike", though I don't want one that was used like mine was.

I just got a set of these fancy Cosmic Carbone wheels from the shop, they'll look sharp on the Merckx come race day. Now I have to keep working hard so I can deserve this nice equipment.


----------

